# Is this diatomes or something else?



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

I keep getting this stuff all over my HC it comes of kind of easy when i vac the substrate but comes back pretty fast. 

I have pressurized co2 at 1bps with an internal reactor that i built. I dose the EI method and have dual T5HO 10,000k and 5,000k bulbs. This is a 29 gallon tank. I also used root ferts too. 

I have 1 oto (more are going through QT at the moment) 2 algae eating shrimp and 4 apistogramma cacatoides double red (1 male 3 females)

What can i do???


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

Also so far my oto doesn't seem to touch the stuff. The tank has been up and running for about 2 months.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rockhoe14er,

It is hard to tell from your picture exactly what you have. It does not look like Diatoms; possibly staghorn algae or . Check out the "Algae Page" here under "Plant Problems"; it is where I go to start diagnosing algae issues and try to determine the cause and the cure.

BTW, if it is staghorn algae, using the Seachem Excel dosing treatment outlined here has cleared it up for me in the past, but don't forget to try to address the root cause as well.

Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

I was using excell for a while but ended up stopping once i got pressurized. Do i need to dose the excell only in the problemed area's with a syringe? or should i just dump it into the water?


Also should i add twice the recommended dose once a day until it clears up? or just one large dose?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rockhoe14er,

First I verify the identity of the algae. Next I try to determine what I am doing that is allowing it to thrive. Then I correct the cause. Lastly, I attack the existing algae. Have you verified what algae you have?


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah i have used that site before to identify my algae. But... to me my algae doesn't look like any of those types because it's more brown and staghorn is grayish and more branched which mine isn't.
But perhaps it is that way when looked at under a microscope.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi rockhoe14er,

Possibly a clear picture with more detail would help in identification. I find Identification is the key to successful treatment and to prevent re-occurrence.

When I dose Excel (actually I use Glutaraldehyde) I dose the "Initial" dose after water changes per the instructions and 2X the "Daily" dose.


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

Alright i will try and get a better picture up tonight to help with the diagnosis process. Thanks Seattle


----------

